# why use a tank wall paper?



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

do i need this wallpaper on the back of my tank? it's in front of a window, and i have 3 live plants, so i try to give the plant's natural sunlight during the day. someone told me that this would lead to major algae problems. what should i do about giving the plants light/and wall papering the back of the tank? need help. newbie. how much artificial light do live plants need per day? thanks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if you are keeping plants you should get specialized lights. i personally wouldn't keep it by a window.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Your tank will become over-run with algae if it gets direct sunlight. It might become over run with algae even without direct sunlight, depending on what kinds of lighting you have (plant grow lights, etc.) Plants do not need natural light to thrive, but obviously benefit from it if you have poor overtank lightling. Also know that poor water conditions can contribute to an algae bloom, so keep your water chemistries tight and keep up on water changes to keep the algae at bay.
The purpose of the back being covered is for several reasons. It gives the fish a sense of security in that they can't see every movement and become startled; it often shows the fish's colors better to have a dark (or light, depending on the fish) background; and as well it will block some natural light and the resultant algae.
If you like the overgrown algae look, leave it as is. Your plecostomus, algae-eating shrimp, and those algae-munching mollies will love it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You could always try adding a LOT more plants, if they are going to be getting sunlight anyway. A ton of plants can outcompete the algae for nutrients and keep them from taking over the place. Just an idea. I wouldn't let too much sunlight in without enough plants to do this job, though.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

if i were to add it now, everything would have to come out of the tank, right? maybe i could get a 5 gallon bucket, and just wait untill i have to do my first water change. it would have been a lot easier to do this when i first got the tank, i know. it's still possible to do now, right? it's a 10 gallon tank that is in the middle of the cycling process. it would be nice to just put it on the back of the tank without having to take anything out. how would you guys go about adding this back round to the tank. whats the best way to do it that will put the least amount of stress on the fish.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

lol, im an idiot. the backrounds go on the outside of the tanks not the inside! lolololololololololo! phew! what a relief! must do a 75% water change today cause my ammonia was 4, but my nitrates were 10, so the lfs said my tanks almost done cycling! yes. thanks for the help everyone


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

woah - your ammonia is four? It's good that you are seeing nitrates but I'd be nervous about that ammonia number.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

just tested my ammonia after the 75% water change and my ammonia is still at 1 ppm. what should i do?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ill let it sit for another day and then do a 35%-50% water change it took my take over a month to cycle even with a few feeder goldfish in it, and my tank gets alot of ambiant light and some direct durring the day and i dont have a algea problem but of course my tank is loaded with live plants, at my old place i didnt have plants in the tank and it was near a window and at some times of the year i would get bad algea breakouts but like TOS said matters how much light and how many plants


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks. i will watch the water, and do water changes as necessary.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ya not sure how well water changes affect algae growth i know when i got black beard algea i was doing daily water changes and it still grow like a weed, didnt stop till i got dark curtains but by that time it was too late, and trust me you dont want black beard algae taking over your tank i had to replace everything spent hours cleaning and didnt get far.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

no algae yet. my tank is like brand new. im getting a tank back round wallpaper too. so your just saying to do water changes till my tank is cycled, right? thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Save yourself a ton of time and hassle. Just get a bottle of "SafeStart" and pour it into the filter. Your tank will be fully cycled in a couple of days.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i moved it away from the window, and am getting the tank wallpaper. the lfs gave me a small amount of this brown, very smelly liquid, and told me to add it to my tank as it would speed up the cycling process. my nitrates were 10 when i tested 2 days ago, and the lfs said the cycle was almost done. if i don't get the safestart, how much longer would you estimate the cycle to take (she said it wouldn't be long) i'm doing a 50% water change today as chronoboy suggested, and will test the water after that. hopefully my ammonia is bellow 1 ppm (what it was two days ago). 

P.S. should i change my filter cartridge every 2 weeks as recommended, or just rinse them out. i'm NOT talking about the bio sponge, but the filter cartridge.?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just rinse them out until they fall apart. Tossing it every 2 weeks is only necessary if you need fresh carbon. Old carbon is fine for bio-media. Fresh carbon is good for taking out meds and oil off the water, bad smells and tastes.


----------

